# Which Watch? Cartier Tank vs. Ebel vs. Gerard Perregaux



## sybarite

Oops. I meant Girard Perregaux....Hi there, I have been a lurker here for a while but this is my first post and would appreciate your advice on the best value/quality of the watches below. I am looking for a classic timepiece that will wear well and take a little bit of a beating (I have to be honest, I am rough on my watches!) and not be too flashy. Whilst I have had many fashion watches, I always go back to my 20 year old workhorse of a watch which never breaks (a Tag Hauer) which, while sturdy, is not that attractive.

Here are the watches on my shortlist

1.Cartier Tank Solo Small W5200013










W5200014 - Tank solo watch, large model - Timepieces - CARTIER
2. Ebel Brasilia - Lady 1216036, 9257m31/61500
1216036, 9257m31/61500 Ebel Brasilia - Lady Ladies Watch
or 









3. Girard Perregaux Vintage 1945 (preowned)...Hmmm. Is this a fake??
Girard perregaux lady's stainless steel 25910.1.11.105 Watch









Thanks much!


----------



## coastcat

GP does have a Vintage 45 collection. That particular watch doesn't resemble any of the current models in the collection. However, the GP website does say that "a variety of versions have drawn up modern interpretations of the unique personality of the Vintage 1945 line", which I translate as "we release a lot of different looks under this collection." The watch you posted is rather austere - classic, yes, but perhaps a little too understated.

The Ebel is a good looking watch, but it's so clearly an imitation of the Cartier design.

The Cartier is the very definition of "timeless design".

These are dress watches, not durable ones like your Tag. The sapphire crystal on the Cartier or Ebel would survive normal handling, no worries. However, if you're prone to knocking your watch/wrist against doorframe or walls, you're risking some case damage. Watch crystals are replaceable, light scratches on the case can be polished out, but deep scratches or gouges on the case are forever.

My vote: get the Cartier and learn to be a bit more aware of where your wrist is going!


----------



## Excitable Boy

My wife has a couple of Movados and a nice Raymond Weil on bracelet, but by far, her fav is her Cartier Tank. It's a really nice watch and has held up well. She works in manufacturing and wears it in places that I wouldn't wear my better watches and it never seems blinks.


----------



## faintlymacabre

Another vote for the Cartier. Timeless simplicity at its best.  Also, I hear Cartier will up their prices at the end of April (the 26th?), so grab it before then if you do decide on the Tank!


----------



## banks504

So I'll play a bit of the devil's advocate.....

The Tank is, without a doubt, classic. One day I would love to own a Cartier, but for me it will be the Santos 100 midsize. I love the history there.

I still prefer the GP. Not necessarily the model you posted, but the 1945 collection has a lot of great looking models and I'm partial to the history and design of the GP brand as a whole. Either way, great choices!


----------



## Rascasrosa

Out of all of them, the Cartier should give you the highest resale value if you decide to sell it. From what I understand, the Solo model is very thin, with a low profile, which is good because it is not likely to get banged on as other bulkier watches would from daily "normal" wear. My Bedat has a thick case, which tends to get more abuse than a thinner watch, like the Solo would. Mind you, I wear my Bedat for outings that are not active. So, I wear it to the office, shopping, errands, etc. Just not during events when I am going to be getting dirty, sweaty, active, like hiking, gardening, working out, riding horses, etc. However, I have no issues wearing it when I'm walking my dogs (I have big dogs, lol).

May I ask what typical activities you will be engaging in when wearing this watch?


----------

